# [Dock]Thread ouvert

## Delvin

Voila, comme pour pas mal d'autres choses, les dock (re)deviennent populaires, il serait temps de partager les expériences  :Smile: 

Je propose de consacrer ce thread à ces petites outils ma foi forts utiles et agréables.

Celui que pas mal de monde a en tête c'est évidemment kiba-dock, avec lequel j'ai un probléme, suivant les conseils avisés de man in the hill j'ai modifié la configuration dans gconf-editor mais voila de toutes les modifs que j'ai faites, aucune ne se retrouve dans le dock, gset-kiba pas mieux ...

Je peux ajouter des icones, les enlever, mais dés qu'il s'agit de modifier l'apparence ou le comportement du doxk, rien n'y fait ...

si un d'entre vous a déja réussi à le configurer, où est, comment faire ...

PS: J'ai nommé ce thread "thread ouvert" afin qu'il n'y ait pas un thread ouvert pour chaque probléme, si les modos sont contres, je le renommerais

----------

## CryoGen

J'utilise aussi le kiba-dock  :Smile: 

Pas la peine de s'embeter avec gset-kiba, il est broken pour le moment  :Wink: 

Le mieux est de repartir sur une base saine.

```
gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/kiba

gconftool-2 --install-schema-file=/etc/gconf/schemas/kiba.schemas
```

Tu rajoutes les .desktop pour les launchers dans ~/.kiba-dock/

Chez moi

```
[0] cryogen@innerstorm:pts/2 ~/.kiba-dock $ ls

amarok.desktop     mozillafirefox-bin.desktop  urxvt.desktop

evolution.desktop  thunar.desktop
```

Lance kiba-dock !

Tu peux le configurer via gconf-editor, normalement les modifications sont prises en compte on the fly (sans avoir à redémarrer kiba-dock)

----------

## man in the hill

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> Voila, comme pour pas mal d'autres choses, les dock (re)deviennent populaires, il serait temps de partager les expériences 
> 
> Je propose de consacrer ce thread à ces petites outils ma foi forts utiles et agréables.
> 
> Celui que pas mal de monde a en tête c'est évidemment kiba-dock, avec lequel j'ai un probléme, suivant les conseils avisés de man in the hill j'ai modifié la configuration dans gconf-editor mais voila de toutes les modifs que j'ai faites, aucune ne se retrouve dans le dock, gset-kiba pas mieux ...
> ...

 

Salut Delvin   :Wink: 

Tu m'as mis un doute pendant une seconde  :Very Happy:   mais quand je fais mes  modif dans gconf, elles sont immédiatement prisent en compte .... Par ex la transparence du dock par les clés dock_alpha_1 (la partie gauche du dock) et dock_alpha_2 (la partie droite du dock) et si tu mets les deux à zéro, ton kiba-dock sera complètement transparent  et les bords sont géré par les clés Border_... .

@ +

----------

## Delvin

je comprend pas, quand je met les 2 couleurs à #000000 il reste avec ses traits bleu ...

pareil quand je met l'alpha à 0

je fais un screen avec gconf-editor et le dock pour vous montrer

EDIT [IMG]http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/590/200611111607191280x800scr4.th.png[/IMG]

----------

## man in the hill

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> je comprend pas, quand je met les 2 couleurs à #000000 il reste avec ses traits bleu ...
> 
> pareil quand je met l'alpha à 0

 

Mes clés dock_color ne sont pas à zéro :

```

dock_color_1   #082D76

dock_color_2   #082D76
```

@ +

----------

## Delvin

ba le truc c'est que quelques soient mes clés de couleurs, elles ne changent pas ...

----------

## razer

Perso je suis un inconditionnel de Gkrellm

Un pour mon serveur, un pour mon PC

[IMG]http://img166.imageshack.us/img166/3622/capturemt1.th.jpg[/IMG]

----------

## zeuss1414

Moi je connais un soft super pour qui gère super bien l'aspect doc et qui fait plein d'autre truc super.

Allez voir ici

----------

## Ezka

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

> Moi je connais un soft super pour qui gère super bien l'aspect doc et qui fait plein d'autre truc super.
> 
> Allez voir ici

 

Héhéhé   :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

Zeuss1414, tu vois la porte là bas au fond de la salle ? EH ben, vas par là-bas, ouvre la porte, tu sors et referme la porte parce qu'il fait froid dehors et que "Bordel, on chauffe pas dehors"

----------

## Anthyme

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

> Moi je connais un soft super pour qui gère super bien l'aspect doc et qui fait plein d'autre truc super.
> 
> Allez voir ici

 

hihihi dans 10 jours j'ai le mien  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zeuss1414

Ben moi aussi je pense commander le mieu avant la fin de mois

----------

## man in the hill

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

> Moi je connais un soft super pour qui gère super bien l'aspect doc et qui fait plein d'autre truc super.
> 
> Allez voir ici

 

T'as de la chance que le "soft" qui gère la transparence chez mac soit gratis   :Wink:  ... Sinon pour customiser mac c'est assez galère ... Si tu as des plans je veux bien pour un pote, comme rendre transparent la barre en haut ou avoir des thèmes gratis et un terminal transparent  ...  Perso, j'aurais un mac un jour mais pour l'instant  aqua ne vaut pas mon beryl et cie   :Very Happy:  ... 

Enjoy !

----------

## Delvin

Ca y est, j'ai lutté mais je suis arrivé à modifier la configuration, par contre que c'est lent Oo

avec beryl je suis en permanence à 60/70 fps selon son benchmark et quand je m'amuse un peu avec le dock, 5 icones dedans, ça tombe facilement à 25/30 et il rame à fond (bon en même temps j'ai la version cvs, faut espérer que ça s'améliore avec une optimisation du code  :Smile:  )

sinon c'est très sympa  :Smile:  manque plus qu'à réparer le gset-kiba et c'est tout bon

petite question, comment on peut changer les icônes? dans le truc.desktop, mais peut-on préciser un chemin complet vers une icône en plus haute résolution ou bien des xpm ?

----------

## SnowBear

Bonsoir à tous,

je viens enfin de repasser à XGL (enfin Nvidia + Beryl).

Après quelques minutes voici un premier aperçu :

http://www.mezimages.com/image/darkou/linux/20061118.png

Avez-vous de joli background pour le dock ? (je trouve le mien assez moche :/).

----------

## CryoGen

a noter que si vous utiliser kiba-dock en svn, gset-kiba à l'air de fonctionner correctement maintenant  :Smile: 

----------

## Delvin

Je confirme, gset-kiba fonctionne nickel

par contre je sais pas trop comment masque les versions autres que 9999

```

eix kiba

* x11-misc/kiba-dock [1] 

     Available versions:  !9999 20060813 20060817

     Installed:           9999

     Homepage:            http://www.compiz.net/viewtopic.php?pid=23137#p231372

     Description:         Kiba Dock

[1] /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects

```

du coup je suis obligé de refaire emerge =x11-misc/kiba-dock-9999 aprés chaque mise à jour du systéme

j'ai mis >=x11-misc/kiba-dock-100000 dans mon package.mask mais ça marche pas top

pour finir, un shti screen avec le dock tout configuré par gset-kiba  :Smile: 

par la

----------

## CryoGen

Pourquoi tu ne "keywordise" pas SEULEMENT la version -9999 ?   :Laughing:  (jolie le verbe keywordiser !)

----------

## Delvin

ha ba tiens je viens de l'enlever de package.unmask et il me propose que la version 9999  :Smile: 

----------

## ratur

Ca fait plaisir de voir qu'autant de monde utilise kiba-dock, alors qu'il est encore tellement expérimental  :Smile: 

Pour info, gravedigga, qui s'occupe du dock, n'a pas trop le temps de bosser dessus, mais il essaie en priorité d'améliorer les performances.

Et pour ma part, je m'occupe de kiba-icon-editor et kiba-systray, donc si vous trouvez des bugs, n'hésitez pas  :Wink: 

----------

## Delvin

kiba-dock devient incroyablement lent et peu réactif lorsque la fonction auto-hide est activée, ça la fait chez vous aussi ?

je pense que je vais l'enlever, ca doit pas être trés stable encore pour le moment

----------

## ratur

Personnellement je n'ai pas ce probleme

----------

## man in the hill

 *ratur wrote:*   

> Personnellement je n'ai pas ce probleme

 

Salut,

Pas de soucis non plus ! Kiba ne m'a jamais posé de problème et je l'utilise simplement en total transparence  avec une icone inside pour le killer quand je regarde une video 4/3 et une icône sur le bureau pour le relancer ensuite ... donc que du basique qui me satisfait pour l'instant   :Smile:  ! 

@+

----------

## CryoGen

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  *ratur wrote:*   Personnellement je n'ai pas ce probleme 
> 
> Salut,
> 
> Pas de soucis non plus ! Kiba ne m'a jamais posé de problème et je l'utilise simplement en total transparence  avec une icone inside pour le killer quand je regarde une video 4/3 et une icône sur le bureau pour le relancer ensuite ... donc que du basique qui me satisfait pour l'instant   ! 
> ...

 

Quand je regarde un film j'active l'autohide   :Smile:  chacun sa méthode   :Laughing: 

----------

## coye

bonsoir à tous 

je suis un peut en retard, j'ai peut etre raté un poste, mais je ne trouve aucune info sur la procedure à suivre pour installer kiba dock !!  :Sad: 

en plus je suis pas sur faut'il avoir xgl d'installer ?

----------

## kwenspc

Et gdesklet? où ça en est? 

La dernière fois que je l'ai utilisé c'était pas mal (rien à envier à mac os X, au niveau graphique du moins...car sinon c'était pas très stable, là j'avoue). Un peu trop "candy" à mon goût. 

Finalement les seuls que j'utilise de temps à autre sont gkrellm et conky

----------

## Temet

xgl non, Beryl ou Compiz oui.

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> xgl non, Beryl ou Compiz oui.

 

Non, il suffit d'avoir AIGLX d'activé, et un composite manager qui tourne. Même XCompMgr et le plugin Bling de E17 font l'affaire, pas besoin d'avoir un WM 3D. J'ai pas testé pour Kiba-Dock, mais j'ai déjà fait tourné le Gnome-Dock qui s'appuie sur les même techinques (Cairo + Glitz, donc rendu OpenGL aussi), et je le faisait tourner comme ça sous E17 sans pb  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Ouais j'ai failli mettre "gestionnaire composite" ... mais bon, 98% des fois, ce gestionnaire c'est Beryl ou Compiz donc bon, tu me pardonneras mon raccourci  :Wink: 

Sinon, Aiglx... ça sert à rien avec NVidia  :Wink: 

----------

## Delvin

J'ai désinstallé kiba-dock, vraiment trop instable la derniére fois que j'ai essayé, mais dans l'overlay xeffects il y a avant-window-navigator, encore en cvs mais assez stable(pas encoe eu de plantages encore)

----------

## Mickael

Bonjours,

 je sors de ma caverne donc je suis pas au courant des docks and Co : soyez indulgents. C'est quoi le dock que l'on peut voir dans cette video sur youtube s'il-vous-plaît.

----------

## Bapt

ça ressemble bien à awn (avant window navigator) version SVN : http://njpatel.blogspot.com/2007/07/so-now-that-we-have-some-depth.html

----------

